# simpswr, Done_Fishin, wrench97



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Well done to the 3 of you :grin:
(I was too lazy to do 3 separate posts :grin

simpswr - 7k
Done_Fishin - 6k
wrench97 - 10k

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Congratulations to you 3 Gentlemen!!!*

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:artytimeartytimeartytime


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks .. I hadn't realised that I had passed the barrier .. 

Congratulations to the others too!

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

:4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats to all of you - great work!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats x 3 :4-clap:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done wrench97 and Done_Fishin !!

And thanks guys . . thought I'd snuck by


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations to the three of you!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I keep trying to sneak by:grin:


Thanks Guys.

And Congrats to simpswr 
And Congrats Done_Fishin... Who lives on by the sea and doesn't Fish??


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done and congratulations to the 'Terrible Trio' :grin: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

congrats! 
woot WOOT WOOOOO.....oooohTTTT!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Guys* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations* :4-clap::4-cheers:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Well done and congratulations to the '*Terrible Trio*' :grin: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


WOW!!!!!

I always wanted to be a part of something .. honorary member of a terrible threesome .. finally my halo is tarnished .. or someone just got a lucky guess :lol:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

D_F, 

I think 'Terrible Trio' is better than 'The Good, The Bad and the Ugly'... what do you think (nothing personal here..:grin: just an opinion on the term 'Terrible Trio')?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . and just who would be "the Ugly"???


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

You'd have to draw straws... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

asidman said:


> You'd have to draw straws... :grin:


Not with my luck over the last 30 years .. :laugh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well only one of us is a short greenish looking guy:grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations to you three :smile:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am so sorry. I really cannot help it. Every time I read 'Terrible Trio', all I can think about are the names/titles of old western movies. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

How about this for a movie title?

*Terrible Trio vs. The Magnificent Seven*


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

see no evil, speak no evil, hear no evil

Hearty congrats to you all :wave: :wave: & :wave:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats guys.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations guys =)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done to all 3 of you!
Sorry to be late (as usual)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Better late than never ...

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to all.

JC


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Congrats fellas .................. you have all made outstanding contributions .......... keep up the good work!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

ray: thx ..


----------

